# working line vs. show line



## walker84 (Jan 27, 2016)

hello... I'm new to the forum and to the breed. I am considering a German Shepherd and have found a breeder that breeds both lines. I would love some input on the differences between the two and what to look forward to if I choose the working line. I also have 2 cats already and am wondering how to introduce the puppy to them. thanks!!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Use the search function above. These topics have been discussed at length many times.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I think the differences that will probably matter most to you, will be more about the individual dogs being bred then the working or show lines. Spend some time with both and see what you think about whats different with them.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

As you talk with people think about what you want to do with a dog and what is important to you. How much time will you have? What activities do you intend to do (or not)? Is a specific appearance important, etc.? Cats would not be a problem with well trained dogs of either type; I would focus first on finding the right pup then worrying about how to train it for cats.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

The old WL dogs as family pets thing. 

I'll let more experienced members make that argument. Congrats, on doing research first. I chose not to go that route myself with my first (Over Size) did not about that either ... WL GSD. It was a uh "bumpy" ride and I was an experienced "dog owner." 

Worked out fine in the long run. 

The cat thing, first, as long as you don't allow the "puppy" to pursue the Cats with reckless abandon ie "no chasing" you should have no problems.  

More on dogs and cats can be found here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-needs-some-advice-suggestions-them-cats.html

And a lot of basic "good" to know dog stuff is here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

Note the Dog Park "warning" and "Who Pets my Puppy or dog" those along will keep "potential" problems away. 

And training puppies in "Place" is here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJGIpd3ptgs

I would suggest Crate training, it's about setting rules and discipline, not just keeping dogs out of trouble.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## walker84 (Jan 27, 2016)

thanks everyone for the feedback! this gives me great ideas of where to start.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Talk to the breeder about the dogs and which are a better match for you. No one knows the lines better than the breeder who owns the dogs. Within lines there can be a lot of variation of temperament and drive.


----------



## lashep (Oct 20, 2016)

The other day a girl I know gave up her FULL BLOODED REGISTERED AKC CZECH SHEPHERD under 2 years old. After contacting her well known dog trainers, I found that she stopped going to the dog trainers. He had done so well that one of the trainers asked her to give him up so he can train and donate him to the police k9 unit. They have also encouraged her to re-home the dog because she was not the right fit to be his handler. Basically what I found out was she wanted to sell the dog a few months ago. Trainers told her it would never happen. Most people who take in a dog like him aren't going to do it if he has started showing problems with aggression. She started to go to different trainers who most likely over worked him and started to show aggression. Recently she left the dog with a friend. He growled and the friend said pick up your dog. She came to pick him up and he attacked her. She left him there and the friend took the dog to the shelter. He has been there for a few days now and I'm shocked and don't know how else to help. I have tried contacting reputable dog trainers who deal with strong breeds and I'm terrified that he will be put down or shelter will give it to a clueless person and end up hurting others without proper training. I see that this article doesn't have recent comments but I'm hoping someone will read this and give me any advice. The dog trained with the best for over at least one year and even wanted to use him for a movie etc. That dog is still in there, I'm sure. I have a shepherd mix and have no idea how much it takes to train these type of working line dogs. It's not like I can go to any of my local rescues for help. These are specific dogs who require special handlers. Please help.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I hate stories like this! I feel so bad for the dog. 

Have you contacted the first trainer who wanted to buy the dog? Or the breeder of the dog?
Most reputable, responsible breeders will move heaven and earth to get one of their dogs back that ended up in the shelter. 

We also have a rescue section for dogs.Iif you could post there with more details about where the dog is, rescues and other people might see it. Put the shelter location and the dog details in your title line. Something like: "location", 2 yr old male, Czech WL - for example.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That post is a duplicate and I actually put her first post in the rescue section.


----------



## echo's dad (Jun 15, 2016)

You get good dogs and not-so-good dogs in every litter. That is the bottom line. Look at the individual puppy. Whether it is DDR, Czech, WGWL or Sieger lines. There are rock stars and average Joe's and Janes in every litter. But, big BUT - one person's dream dog is another person's nightmare. If you are prepared to make a daily commitment to train and exercise your dog extensively go for the Rock star. If you want a companion that can chill on the couch with you - go for the average Joe/Jane.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks Lisa - I'll lock this one then so the replies can stay in one place.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Not this thread. The post about Czech dog that you suggested should be in rescue.


----------

